# Setting up Iberital MC2 for espresso - how far away from 'burrs touching' to start dialing in?



## crash (Jan 4, 2014)

I just took out my coffee setup from years of storage and I'm looking to start drinking coffee again. One thing I remember being infuriating is no grind size marking, making beginning to start dialing in a nightmare after a teardown and clean. Coupled with my relative inexperience with espresso I would rather avoid wasting a bag of beans before I pull a passable shot, so I would like to know the ballpark. I'll be brewing at 9 bars, 19 grams of coffee in, 38g out, regular portafilter, nothing special.

Therefore, if you own an Iberital MC2, could you pop it open, mark where your big wheel is for your espresso set up and how far away that is from burrs touching?


----------



## crash (Jan 4, 2014)

I can answer my own question now: 90 degrees away from burrs touching put me close enough that few twists of the adjustment knob make shots run for around 25 seconds.

Topic can be closed.


----------

